# New Years Eve Rally (New Thread)



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am starting a new thread for the New Years Eve Rally to keep it on the front page
MODERATORS CAN YOU PLEASE STICKY THIS TA
0ld thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8918-days0-orderasc-30.html

Rally is at Stoke Prior County Club, Stoke Prior Near Bromsgrove Worcestershire

£3 per night for camping stay as long as you like. Arrive 30th December 2005 Rally fees can be paid directly to the club when you arrive.

31st Dec in the club house Live Band, Disco and Buffet £8.50 each, this is for children also. Money to be paid for tickets by the 12th November. Please pm me regarding payment. If you do not want to join us in the club house this evening then you just pay for camping but please let me know if you require tickets as Badger has to book these and pay for them A..S.A.P.

COULD YOU ALL PLEASE SIGN INTO THE RALLY PAGE ON THE LEFT IF YOU ARE COMMING

At the moment we have Gaspode, Gaspodes friends, Patspiercing, Pepe and LadyJ (Me),, Johnnylove, Badger he's a perminate fixture there anyway
:lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Money for Tickets for New Year's Eve is required before 12th November please as Badger and I will be going to the club on the 12th to order them so thoes of you that haven't sent me a cheque please pm me as time is marching on :lol: Thanks.

If you do not want tickets could you also please let me know then there won't be any confusion if you arrive and can't get in to the do.

There is a limit of 200 allowed in the club and as it is quite a busy club I do not think it will be possible to pay on the night. I also beleive that some of the Motorcaravan Club will be there for New Year.

Hope you don't think i'm pushing you all


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Does nobody want any tickets then apart from me and gaspode Johnnylove and pepe


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

*tickets for new year*

Hi Jacqui,

Sorry we cannot make the new year meet as can't get enough annual leave,hope it goes well.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Never mind Lesley will catch you another time I hope


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Message for Phoenix :- Have sent you 2 PM's have you got them? and do you require tickets for New Years Eve?

Message for Scotjimland:- do you require tickets for new years eve? If so please pm me 


Can we interest anybody else in comming ?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PM not arived Jim yet


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

That's odd, ill do again


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Hi All. Thoes of you that have paid for New Year Party tickets I have now got them and will bring to the Midland Rally next weekend. Just spent the weekend at the club and it is very nice have taken some piccy's and will try to put them on here but dont hold your breath :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

More Piccy's The steward at the club said we can camp on the car park if the weather is too bad its a nice big car park all hard standing right next to the canal if any of you fancy fishing thats if fishing is allowed at this time of year I haven't a clue :lol: Room for a few more if anybody wants to join us just pm me.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That looks a mighty fine venue Jacquie, are you ready for the rush of late applicants?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year rally*

Yes Ken we could do with a few more anybody interested? Tickets still available for the party if you want to come let me know by a pm and I can order your tickets as Badger will be going to the club on the 10th December i'm sure he wouldn't mind picking them up.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi all

Your rally details have been removed from the Motorhome Rally section on the Homepage.

Sharon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Now come on own up who's pinched me rally details from of the front page.

NUKE;- what have you done can we be put back on please else I shall throw a tantrum

Thanks for pointing that out Sharon id. missed it

The rally is still on any more comming I can get ticket up till 10th Dec I think


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Just in case any of you want to join us at the New Year Rally and as its missing of the front page  Please post on here if you want to come and private message me for addy to send cheques to. I have up till about Tuesday 6th December time to get more tickets. Tickets are £8.50 each and camping is £3 per night

Thanks


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John 
nice to meet you both at the midlands rally 
looking forwards to the new year 
the cub house fine

Carol & John


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

my typing 
iit should have said the cub house looks fine

carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

back on front page now


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

Back in action now thanks to Nuke xxxxx

Hi Carol & John look forward to seeing you New Year

Patspiercing:- Mick & Pat you can now put yourselves on the rally attendees page

Anybody else want to join us room for a few more


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Rally*

I see we have new members Johnnjac registered for the New Year Rally
Welcome both.

My gosh its going to get confussing having 2 Johns & Jacs I shall just have to be a bit louder so that I stand out :wink:


----------

